# ovulating day 8 with clomid !!!



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone  

I am new to the site and needed some advice

On my 1st clomid cycle 50mg taking from day 2-7 i noticed after day 8 lots of cm and then had ovulation pains on both sides for the rest of the day, has anyone else ovulated so soon after finishing the last pill, just a bit of history about myself, have been ttc for past 3 years prior to that diagnosed with endo in 1994 then fell pg a year later but it was ectopic, then fell straight after but m/c nothing again till 2000 when had another ectopic that was removed along with my right tube, since then nothing but only actively ttc for last 3 years dr gave me clomid for 3 cycles to boost ovulation which naturally happened anyway from day 11-12 but obviously day 8 is slightly earlier considering i only finished the clomid the day before please advise.

and lots of  for everyone out there 
Emma xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Do you mean you take the clomid cd2-6 (not cd2-7) 

Also, I think its unlikely you'd ovulate so early as cd8, only 2 days since taking last clomid pill since the follies would not have matured enough to rupture (they need to be minimum of 18mm before rupturing...one month I had scan on cd8 & follies only 10mm & they grow between 1-2mm per day). You would usually ovulate around 5-9 days after taking the last clomid pill although some may ovulate little later.

What you're experiencing is more probably your ovaries working extra hard. Although you may have noticed lots of cm, the fertile cm will be clear thin & stretchy & only lasts a day or so around ovulation...other types of cm can be similar but are not the egg white fertile cm (cm can be lotiony, watery, creamy etc)...also semen (if you've had sex recently) can be mistaken for cm.

Having been on clomid for 6mths (to boost as I ovulate fine naturally), I know from experience that the side effects can vary month to month, person to person, so what you experienced last time you took it may be completely different this time. Also, I started feeling twinges/aches/pains etc after taking only a couple of the clomid pills onwards, getting progressively worse up to ovulation & then still getting all sorts of wierd & wonderful symptoms right up until AF....

Are you having follicle scans to determine how many follies your ovaries are producing ?

Personally I'd try not to worry, start having plenty of BMS from around cd10 onwards...I'm sure you're not ovulating this early but hopefully in a few days.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Thanks for taking the time to reply 

I am still confused the cm i had was the egg white stretchy type and loads of it, as i mentioned before naturally when i ovulated it was early too.... taking clomid day 2-7.

Emma xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Do you take 6 clomid pills then  I thought it was only prescribed for 5 days every cycle...do you take cd3-7 or cd2-6 

Anyway, I personally think it is way too early for you to be ovulating on cd8 as there is no way the follies would be mature enough to rupture...although you say you ovulated early before, on cd11/12, that still would have allowed the follies to mature properly.

Sometimes you can get ewcm (egg white cm) at different times during cycle but doesn't necessarily mean you're actual fertile & ovulating all those times as only ovulate once a month.

The symptoms you're experiencing are much more likely to be the clomid side effects & not ovulation this early.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah your probably right just have to keep on trying  

yes was told by dr to take 6 tabs from day 2-7 when i came on here and saw that everyone else was taking 5 i was a bit worried!!!
If Clomid doesnt work will go for ivf (private) in may i think as will give me time to get over my last clomid cycle in feb. 

Emma xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Does seem strange that you're taking 6 clomid pills each cycle since as far as I'm aware, 5 pills each month is the recommended dose by the manufacturer.

We should've been startin private IVF this month (was on clomid 6mths to boost & released 2 or 3 eggs every cycle - scans & prog tests to confirm) but I have problems with implantation (2 early mc's prior to clomid)....we're gonna wait month or 2 for IVF now cos our hospital closing for refurb in Feb so will start as soon as possible in March I think...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i hope everything works for you at least with ivf they look into everything more i.e sperm etc and also monitor you closely...my friend fell on her first cycle of icsi with twins but unfortunatly lost one of them week 8 she is now wk 24 and everything is going well, her partner had problems with his blood cells but they suggested several  things and all worked out well in the end so there is hope for all of us looking to go through ivf/icsi  maybe the new year will be our year for   to deliver us something special 

Emma xx


----------

